# What happend with the VC releases at the mainpage`?



## Author001 (Apr 24, 2008)

Why was it removed?


----------



## Davy32 (Apr 24, 2008)

That's my question!!!!!!!


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice news you submitted there..


----------



## TheStump (Apr 24, 2008)

i concur CCroach! i concur


----------



## GeekShadow (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah why they are remove ?


----------



## T-hug (Apr 24, 2008)

The reason the releases were removed is they are not scene releases.

[10:47]  (Wii) Super.Mario.64.NTSC.VC.Wii-WaLMaRT
[11:32]  (Wii) Super.Mario.64.PAL.VC.Wii-iND
[12:37]  (Wii) Super.Metroid.PAL.MULTi2.VC.Wii-iND

That is all that has come out today in my pre chan (times are gmt+0).

Ludibria confirms the first 2: http://ludibria.com/index.php?sys=wii
and I expect Metroid will follow shortly.

Now the wad packers are released to the public, anyone can dump and release these games however not everyone can route their dumps via the 'scene' channels, which are what we list on this site.

The VC forum is currently under construction and once it is complete we hope to have a seperate list for VC releases, like the GBA, DS & Wii lists, and possibly a sub forum for release names of non scene dumps (


----------



## Davy32 (Apr 24, 2008)

Right that are the answers where waiting for..... THNX


----------



## T-hug (Apr 24, 2008)

Can add this to those 3:
[13:41]  (Wii) Super.Street.Fighter.2-The.New.Challengers.JAP.MULTi2.VC.Wii-iND

Expect a flood of these now until all the best games are out.  I'm not going to post them myself as I would rather wait for the new forum to be finished.


----------



## JPH (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll post them as they come out, so leave it to me.
I'd prefer that people don't submit Virtual Console releases (VC001, etc) because I'd like to keep up with them myself and make sure the list is correct.
The list is correct right now, I believe.

I'm ready for the new Virtual Console release forum!


----------



## Sotoro (Apr 24, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I'm ready for the new Virtual Console release forum!



Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Apr 26, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I'll post them as they come out, so leave it to me.
> I'd prefer that people don't submit Virtual Console releases (VC001, etc) because I'd like to keep up with them myself and make sure the list is correct.
> The list is correct right now, I believe.
> 
> I'm ready for the new Virtual Console release forum!



Get a newsbox on mainpage also, VC games spam is insanely annoying.


----------

